

Update on BitTorrent Chat - fidz
http://engineering.bittorrent.com/2013/12/19/update-on-bittorrent-chat/

======
skloubkov
Isn't it better to overlay this whole security level over existing
infrastructure (Skype or something) and take advantage of that?

Seems like this new protocol wouldn't work too well with offline messages,
storing previous conversations etc.

Also would be easy to trace back to IP's and find origins of the messages.
They should've designed a system so that messages would be hidden in echo/ping
commands. That way if someone is monitoring all the messages between nodes
they wouldnt be able to distinguish actual traffic.

------
scott_karana
I'm glad they're finally releasing technical details on this. (I tried to
submit it too!)

It sounds like a great design, and I like that keypairs are generated for each
person you talk with, rather than reusing one and tying different identities
together. (maybe I misread that)

Perfect-forward security is great too.

Biggest on my mind is whether this will be open source, though...

~~~
samgranieri
This should be open source

